# What's needed for a dual-citizen baby to exit Mexico?!



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Hello all - Our daughter was born in Mexico and has dual-citizenship. Does she need a _Mexican_ birth certificate to exit the country?

She already has a US Passport, a Mexican birth certificate, and a CRBA (US equivalent birth certificate). 

The US Embassy in DF told us "she should be okay" but that they of course can't answer for INM for certain. It has been a very difficult question to google! The only answers we've found are for adults, not babies who were born here. 

Can anyone answer out of personal experience??

I really don't want to return to INM with this question...the sight of that building makes my heart palpitate.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

She will need her US passport to enter the USA and it would be a good idea to get her Mexican passport as well. Otherwise, INM will issue her a tourist visa as a US citizen. You want to avoid that complication.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ktmarie said:


> Hello all - Our daughter was born in Mexico and has dual-citizenship. Does she need a _Mexican_ birth certificate to exit the country?
> 
> She already has a US Passport, a Mexican birth certificate, and a CRBA (US equivalent birth certificate).
> 
> ...


INM is not the agency responsible for Mexican passports, so you won't have to deal with them if that is any consolation. I think the agency you deal with is SRE (Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores).


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> INM is not the agency responsible for Mexican passports, so you won't have to deal with them if that is any consolation. I think the agency you deal with is SRE (Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores).


Actually...yes! That is some consolation 

A local friend offered to go with us to get her a CURP and Mexican Passport, just to be safe. Thank goodness for Mexican friends who are not afraid of bureaucracy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No need for fear. SRE has a reputation of being very helpful.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

It depends on how she leaves (or returns )the country. If by air, as a Mexican citizen she needs her Mexican passport. If by land, she needs nothing more than her birth certificate. Forget the nonsense about INM giving her a tourist pass. All she needs if crossing the border into Mexico by land is proof of Mexican citizenship.


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Well...we are going to find out the answer the hard way. We were able to get her a CURP (ID# necessary for getting her Mexican passport), but all of the passport appointments through our departure date were filled. 

Several parents we've contacted through friends or through email have said that when they got to the airport they had to visit the immigration counter, present the Mexican birth certificate, and get a stamp of approval to travel sans Mexican passport. So...I hope it's the same for us.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.inm.gob.mx/index.php/page/FAQ-salida-de-menores


"Preguntas Frecuentes salida menores (SAM)" [Frequently asked questions about the exit of children from Mexico] - SAM - El Formato de Salida de Menores (SAM) [Exit of minors/children from Mexico form]

Google Translation:

"In what cases will NOT be required a SAM form?

The SAM format is not required in the following cases:

a) When the girl, boy, adolescent or person under legal guardianship, in terms of Mexican civil law, travel with both parents.

b) When the girl, boy, adolescent or person under legal guardianship, in terms of Mexican civil law, travel with a parent.

c) When the girl, boy, adolescent or person under legal guardianship, in terms of Mexican civil legislation travel on a trip with their tutor.

d) Neither in cases of children and adolescents who are to be repatriated to Mexico."


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Yes, we are aware of this online form. It is for something different though...it's a form you fill out for Immigration to authorize someone other than the parent to leave Mexico with your child. For example, a family friend is flying with your toddler back to the states.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ktmarie said:


> Yes, we are aware of this online form. It is for something different though...it's a form you fill out for Immigration to authorize someone other than the parent to leave Mexico with your child. For example, a family friend is flying with your toddler back to the states.


You don´t need anything as tens of thousands of Mexican children cross into the US at border crossing weekly with only a Mexican birth certificate with their parent or parents and return to Mexico not usually questioned. 

When leaving Mexico almost no one checks into an INM office or desk unless they needed a SAM form, you don´t need one so you have no reason to check in when exiting Mexico, I feel, [as far as I understand it]. What other form is there then? They are scrutinized by US authorities at airports in the US and border crossings. 

Mexican children are not generally expected to have a passport unless they want to apply for a US 10 year B1 "Frequent border crosser" visa at a US Consulate in Mexico. This visa is usually given to dependant children of Mexican Nationals who already have their US B1 10 year visas in their Mexican passports. This is a standard way Mexican children are allowed into the US without being scrutinized every time they cross. 

Being a US citizen is different. You child is a US citizen when in the US and a Mexican citizen when in Mexico. [a dual citizen]

When returning to Mexico and asked [usually not at a land crossing] just on international flights, they just answer Mexican citizen, no need for anything other than a birth certificate and adults only need an IFE card as ID if asked when re-entering Mexico. Mexico doesn´t need a Mexican passport to re-enter, it is the US that wants a US passport for it´s citizens to return/re-enter.


----------

